# Freezing pork belly + spices



## nightwatcher39 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm over the road driver, gone 3 week and home 5+ days then gone again. I like homemade bacon but by time I get it made it's  time to leave. Trying to come up with plan to smoke on day I come home. My wife doesn't like to work with  the pork belly. A. Could I freeze belly, then season it, vacuum pack it, back in freezer, 1 week before I come home wife would move it into frigidaire. Then smoke it when I get there. Kind of a bacon kit, thaw and smoke. B. Do the cure process, rinse it, vacuum pack, freeze, thaw day before I get home and smoke. Smoking it and freezing doesn't work, my family really likes it to and it's long gone before I get back. Thoughts?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2021)

I would just do an equilibrium rub cure. Rub it up right before you head out. 3 weeks is long for a belly or fresh side, but with the equilibrium method you will never over do the curing process. Then be ready to smoke when you get back home. In the fridge this will work fine.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

I think you could hold a belly in Pops brine for 3 weeks.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 2, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I think you could hold a belly in Pops brine for 3 weeks.



I've gone up to 5wks, brown sugar can harbor some stuff but boiling takes care of it if you are worried (just let it cool before adding cure). assuming you're using freezer bags, not an open baking dish, you are still probably fine IME. 

that said, curing and then freezing before smoking is fine- anyone who was purchased a premade corned beef and tossed it in the freezer can attest to that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2021)

I would Dry Cure, Equilibrium Method. It will be fine for 3 weeks. Come home and smoke it. Just ask the Mrs. to turn the bag once every couple of days...JJ


----------



## nightwatcher39 (Jun 3, 2021)

I'll  try it, thanks.


----------

